# THE HOCARS NOV 4th SHOW IS CANCELED



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow slotters,

I offer my thoughts and prayers for those affected by the storm. New York and New Jersey are especially hard hit. See you all at the Superbowl show next year and be well and safe. Bob Beers


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi bob, thank you.

I'm in the zone of destruction. I was still thinking about coming to the show since I'm close to Melville. 
have no power or gas, have friends that lost homes and we figured its something to do on Sunday but thanks for the heads up.
were all sitting in the dark and cold going nuts.

The power in that area is sporadic at best around the hotel, the damage gets worse as you go south as far as water and more wind damage as you go north. all equally terrible. 

hopefully by the super bowl show things will normalize 

worst storm in 100 years thankfully it wasn't a category 3 

Have friends that lost everything down in south bellmore and the worst part is i can't even offer assistance, my house is a wet meat locker as well. 

so sad but we will pick our selves up and make the best of it.


----------

